# 12Bs in Regiment?



## miltonf (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi folks, I'm headed to 12B OSUT followed by Airborne school. I read a few old posts from back in 2014 about 12Bs in Regiment, but I was curious to see if things have changed. I know 12B is an MOS found in the Regiment, but do they take tabless E-4s fresh out of airborne?


----------



## Centermass (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## miltonf (Jun 5, 2017)

Centermass said:


> Yes.



Great, thanks a bunch for your help! Back to rucking I go.


----------

